# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  زخارف للمسنجر

## golden falcon

زخارف للمسنجر 

اخواني واخوتي تفضلو  ا: 



>(¯`·._.·[ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ]·._.·´¯) 

>¨°o.O (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) O.o°" 

>×÷·.·´¯`·)» (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) «(·´¯`·.·÷× 

>· ··^v´¯`×) (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) (×´¯`v^·· · 

>,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸-(_ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) _)-,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸ 

>O?°'¨ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ¨'°?O 

- - --^[ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ]^-- - - 

•·.·´¯`·.·• (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) •·.·´¯`·.·• 

`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.· (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) `·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.· 

(¯`·._) (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) (¯`·._) 

¯¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ¯¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' 

>O?°'¨ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ¨'°?O 

×?°"?`"°?× (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ×?°"?`"°?× 

™¤¦¤™¨¨¨~*§*®§*الإسم§الإسم*§®*§*~¨¨¨™¤¦¤™¨¨¨° 

©~®§][©][الإسم][©][§®~© 

®~©~®][§][الإسم][§][®~©~® 

§®*§[·.*.·]™[الإسم]™[·.*.·]§®*§ 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~اسمك~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ اسمك ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 

][®][^][®][اسمك ][®][^][®][ 

`~'*¤!||!¤*'~`((اسمك ))`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` 

(*·.¸(`·.¸اسمك ¸.·´)¸.·*) 

"(¯`·._.·(اسمك )·._.·´¯)" 

°ˆ~*¤®§(*§اسمك §*)§®¤*~ˆ° 

¨°o.O (اسمك ) O.o°" 

- - --^[ (اسمك ) ]^-- - - 

¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' (اسمك ) ¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' 

O?°'¨ (اسمك ) ¨'°?O 

×?°"?`"°?× (اسمك ) ×?°"?`"°?× 

,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸-(_ (اسمك ) _)-,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸ 

>O?°'¨ (الاسم ) ¨'°?O 

- - --^[ (الاسم ) ]^-- - - 

•·.·´¯`·.·• (الاسم ) •·.·´¯`·.·• 

`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.· (الاسم ) `·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·` 

(¯`·._) (الاسم ) (¯`·._) 

¨°o.O (الاسم) O.o°" 

×÷·.·´¯`·)» (الاسم) «(·´¯`·.·÷× 

· ··^v´¯`×) (الاسم) (×´¯`v^·· · 

,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸-(_ (الاسم) _)-,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸ 

O?°'¨ (الاسم) ¨'°?O 

- - --^[ (الاسم) ]^-- - - 

•·.·´¯`·.·• (الاسم) •·.·´¯`·.·• 

`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.· (الاسم) `·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.· 

(¯`·._) (الاسم) (¯`·._) 

¯¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' (الاسم) ¯¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' 

O?°'¨ (الاسم) ¨'°?O 

×?°"?`"°?× (الاسم) ×?°"?`"°?× 

°¨¨™¤¦ الاسم ¦¤™¨¨° 

][[ ‡§‡ ]][ الاسم ][[ ‡ §‡ ]][ 

~*¤®§(*§ الاسم §*)§®¤*~ˆ° 

][§¤°~^™ الاسم ™^~°¤§][ 

§¤~^~¤§¤~^~¤ الاسم ¤~^~¤§¤~^~¤§ 

©§¤°^°¤§©¤ الاسم ¤©§¤°^°¤§© 

][][§¤°^°¤§][ الاسم ][§¤°^°¤§][][ 

؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ الاسم ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛ 

(*&^)§¤°^°¤§ الاسم §¤°^°¤§(*&^) 

¨¨¨™¤¦¤™¨¨¨~*§*®§*الإسم*§®*§*~¨¨¨™¤¦¤™¨¨¨° 

©~®§][©][الإسم][©][§®~© 

®~©~®][§][الإسم][§][®~©~® 

§®*§[·.*.·]™[الإسم]™[·.*.·]§®*§ 

¤¦¤~^~^~^~*[©]*~^~^~^~][الإسم][~^~^~^~*[©]*~^~^~^~ 

}{®~©}{*§*}{¤¦¤}{الإسم}{*§*}{¤¦¤}{®~©}{ 

°¨¨¨™¤¦¤™¨¨¨°الاسم°¨¨¨™¤¦¤™¨¨¨° 

O~°'¨¤¦¤¨'°~O**الإسم**O~°'¨¤¦¤¨'°~O 

™©~®}-{الإسم § الإسم}-{©~®™ 

™`~*.*~`¤-_الإسم_-¤`~*.*~`™ 

™`·.¸¸.·¤¦¤`··._.· ][الإسم][ `·.¸¸.·¤¦¤`··._.·`™ 

°¨¨¨™`·.·`¤¦¤(الإسم)¤¦¤`·.·` ™¨¨¨° 

¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~* ][wanas][ ¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' 

o°°o°°o°*~.][الإسم][.~* °o°°o°°o 

(¯`·._.·[ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ]·._.·´¯) 

×÷·.·´¯`·)» (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) «(·´¯`·.·÷× 

· ··^v´¯`×) (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) (×´¯`v^·· · 

,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸-(_ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) _)-,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸ 

O?°'¨ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ¨'°?O 

- - --^[ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ]^-- - - 

•·.·´¯`·.·• (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) •·.·´¯`·.·• 

`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.· (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) `·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.· 

(¯`·._) (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) (¯`·._) 

¯¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ¯¨'*·~-.¸¸,.-~*' 

O?°'¨ (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ¨'°?O 

×?°"?`"°?× (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) ×?°"?`"°?× 

¨°o.O (ضع اسمك المستعار هنا) O.o°
_________________

----------


## أم قمبر

مشكورررررررررررررررررره

----------


## golden falcon

العفو والتمنى ان الزخارف عجبتك...... تحياتي.......

----------


## فاضل علي

مشكورررررررررررررررررره
الله يعطيكِ العافيه 
وبإنتظار جديدكِ 
مع تحياتي لكِ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بارك الله فيك اخووي على الزخارف ..

بنتظار جديدك ،، كل المودة

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  و بركاته .. 

يسلمو أخوي على هيك زخارف حركتات 
يعطيك ألف عافيــة  .. لا عدمنا تواصلك 

تحيــآآآآآتي .. 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## ابو سراج

مشكور يعطيك الف عافيه يسلمووووووووووووووووووو تحياتي ابو سراج

----------


## golden falcon

العفو ومشكورين على الرد والمرور   تحياتي.......

----------


## براءة روح

يسلمو ع الزخارف الحلووه 

الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه ع الاختيار الحلوو

كل الموده .... براءة روح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خيتو حلووووووووووة مرة

----------


## hope

يسلموو خيتوو
الله يعطيك الف عاافية يااارب
تحيااتي
حوور

----------


## golden falcon

مشكورين على المرور والرد وجديدي بأنتظاركم كل المودة..........

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا

----------


## الغدير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكووور على الزخارف 

وفقك الله لك خير 


تحيتي : Alghadeer

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*مشكوره خيتو*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## golden falcon

العفو ومشكورين على الرد والمرور وجديدي بأنتظركم ان شاء الله مع اجمل تحياتي لكم...........

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكووورة خيتو

الله يعطيكِ العافيه


وربي مايحرمنا منكِ ومن جديدكِ



صمتـ الجروح ..

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكووور أخي ( golden falcon ) على الزخارف الحلوة.. 

يعطيك ربي العافية ..

ويسلم يدك .. 

والسلام.. 

اختك 

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## golden falcon

يسلمو ع الرد الحلو تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق كل الموده........

----------


## safwat

مشكور اخي
صفوت

----------


## أمل الظهور

تشكر اخي على الزخارف 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## .: ماسة :.

يسلــــــــــــمو على الزخارف 
يعطيكي الله العافيه



ارق تحياتي 
.:ماسه:.

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1



----------


## *&*همس الجروح*&

مشكووور على الزخارف والله يعطيك العافية


تحياتي

----------


## hope

مشكورة خيوه على الزخارف ..


يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تحياتي
حور

----------


## Taka

*الله يعطيج العافيه اختي ...*

----------


## راعي الثار

:bigsmile: شكرا اخوي على الزخارف بس بسال سؤال
ثقيل اشوي :sad2:  :embarrest:  كيف احملهم للمسنجر :weird:

----------


## كبرياء

مشكور أخوي ع الزخارف الحلوه لاعدمنا جديدكـ

تقبل مروري وتحياتي

----------


## بوابة البحر

مشكوريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـن

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلموو اخوي ع الزخارف 
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## تحطيم كول

امممممم

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووووووووا

----------

